# Emotional, Not Just Physical Weight, Increases Type 2 Diabetes Risk



## Vanessa (Mar 2, 2009)

http://insciences.org/article.php?article_id=2841

So many of us on this forum report being stressed before diagnosis of Type 2, I though you might find this small study interesting.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 2, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> http://insciences.org/article.php?article_id=2841
> 
> So many of us on this forum report being stressed before diagnosis of Type 2, I though you might find this small study interesting.


Dear Vanessa,

I was diagnosed (type 2) a few weeks after being told I was being made redundant. The article, in common with most that I have read implies that obsesity causes Type 2 Diabetes. I believe that this is wrong! What numerous epidemeology (observational) studies have shown is that being overweight and getting type 2 diabetes go hand in hand (maths geeks would say they are correlated), showing a correlation does NOT imply cause and effect, this is shown by the fact that 20% of type 2s are not overweight. It all comes down to a common underlying condition - Metabolic Syndrome. Which one you get first (obesity, diabetes or heart disease) is down to your genes! And yes I don't have an axe to grind I am one of the 20%

Regards  Dodger


----------



## numbnuts (Oct 1, 2009)

yes - ive had so many stressful times in my life, it was almost a constant in my 20's . Both parents dying was tough on me. lost my father in 1996 (i was 21) and lost my mother in 2003 . (i was 28) 
My father passing away when i was 20 was a very upsetting time for me. I thought hell had opened when my mother succumbed to the very illness that my father had . I had to soldier on without them . Work has also been stressful , espiecially the last few years . with the recession biting at the doors , i think many people have been worried and anxious about the future .


----------



## am64 (Oct 1, 2009)

numbnuts said:


> yes - ive had so many stressful times in my life, it was almost a constant in my 20's . Both parents dying was tough on me. lost my father in 1996 (i was 21) and lost my mother in 2003 . (i was 28)
> My father passing away when i was 20 was a very upsetting time for me. I thought hell had opened when my mother succumbed to the very illness that my father had . I had to soldier on without them . Work has also been stressful , espiecially the last few years . with the recession biting at the doors , i think many people have been worried and anxious about the future .



bless you sweetie


----------

